# Dirty Nails



## Zoey's Mommy (Mar 3, 2012)

Emmett (L) is a vigorous scratcher after he potties, so much so he always has mud under his nails! As long as I have had him, I've been careful to keep his nails short in hopes the mud stains would grow out. No dice. 

My first thought is using a nail brush, like we used as little kids. He's not gonna like that one bit! So before I start any sort of epic battle of the wills, I thought I'd check in with you guys for any tips.

Whoever had him before me, must have let his nails get too long and dirty, now I don't know how to catch us up. Any thoughts?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Are you sure its not the color of his nails? Dogs nails can collect dirt and mud on the underside, if they are long and there is a hollow there...but I have thousands+ dog nails, and never seen stained ones. Nails can be a combination of black,white, yellow...not just one solid color.


----------

